# Aib same branch cheque clearing times



## bond-007 (4 Dec 2007)

I lodged a cheque to my aib account yesterday. The cheque was drawn on an account also held at my branch. How long will they take to give me access to the funds?


----------



## Satanta (4 Dec 2007)

bond-007 said:


> I lodged a cheque to my aib account yesterday. The cheque was drawn on an account also held at my branch. How long will they take to give me access to the funds?


This isn't a definitive answer, but from personal experience I've lodged AIB cheques to an AIB account and by the time I got to the ATM at the front door (Grafton St. so all of about a minute walk) the funds were in the account.


----------



## bond-007 (4 Dec 2007)

Not in my case. Cheque is showing as in the account but cannot be accessed. It was the local credit union that gave me the cheque, I would think that they are good for it.


----------



## MugsGame (4 Dec 2007)

Odd, AIB usually give me value immediately even for cheques from other banks. Maybe your cheque is too large for them to give value immediately?


----------



## bond-007 (4 Dec 2007)

I would assume that as it is the same branch as the account holder, the clearing system does not enter into the equation?


----------



## beautfan (4 Dec 2007)

I had a credit union cheque to lodge a few years ago and I was told when I lodged it 10 or more days - a long time.  It wasn't the same branch but the cheque was good.


----------



## Perplexed (4 Dec 2007)

It's to do with the cheque clearing cycle, which normally takes 5 days.
_Satanta, _the reason you had immediate access is because your bank has allowed you to do so ie. they have enabled you to withdraw on uncleared effects. 
This is normally done when your a/c is opened for a while & your a/c has been kept in good order. In other words they trust that you will make good  if the cheque is returned unpaid for any reason.
_bond-007.  _This does not necessarily mean that your a/c is bad. It may just be an oversight. If you explain the situation they may remove this indicator. Please note I did say MAY & not will. Your bank is not obliged to do so.


----------



## Bgirl (4 Dec 2007)

the cheque that was lodged may not have sufficient funds  to clear it immediately or it has uncleared effects in its account.


----------



## bond-007 (5 Dec 2007)

On a credit union cheque, i would think not.


----------



## Bgirl (5 Dec 2007)

anything is possible!


----------

